# FYI: insurance companies offering refunds



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Allstate and American Family Auto Insurance companies customers:

Auto insurance companies are now offering refunds to auto insurance customers who are staying at home during this coronavirus pandemic. If you are a customer of these two insurance companies (so far), by all means, check with your local agent.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Geico is doing the same as of today... a 15% credit on your next renewal...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

We have Allstate and received a notice we would get about $50 back for the months of March and April.

Better than nothing.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Auto Club of So Cal hasn’t made public any such plans, but since they set rates based in part on annual mileage, they allow you to request a mileage adjustment during the policy year, and thereby get a premium adjustment as well. I’ve done it once in the past.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm with the American family and although I've read this, I have not heard anything from my agent, even after communicating via email several times over the last couple of days. I have learned about all of their ridiculous fees though, after scrutinizing all my bills this past month. My payment is due by the 20th and I have until the 30th before they cancel my policy. I paid on the 24th and of course there's a $10 late fee. Then there's a $5 fee for sending a statement and a $2.50 fee for not paying the entire six-month policy in one lump sum. So I definitely won't feel guilty for taking the $50 they're offering. I know every company in my market sure is trying to stick their hands in the honey pot. My city has never seen so much growth and its entire existence. However, I'm stuck in the old days where customer service was what made or break a company. Sending out a statement, isn't that normal business practice. I realize you can opt out of that now and choose to go paperless but you want to charge me $60 a year to send out a statement? Especially in an industry where there's plenty of competition. $2.50 for not paying d entire policy in one lump sum? I understand some people do this but very few. I didn't realize that was the new standard they expected from customers. Again I can see giving a discount to people who do pay all 6 months up front but to penalize the drivers who don't? That just seems ridiculous. When the bubble pops here it's going to pop hard. Is company's got so used to business being thrown in their laps, they're not going to know how to run their company effectively in any other situation


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Again I can see giving a discount to people who do pay all 6 months up front but to penalize the drivers who don't? That just seems ridiculous.


<SCRATCHING MY HEAD>
So, you are OK with those that pay for 6 months up front pay less than those that don't. but you are NOT OK those that don't pay for 6 months up front paying more than those that do?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

USAA is giving a 20% off 2 month's credit, ill take it!


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Farmers Insurance and its subsidiary, 21st Century Insurance, is giving drivers a 25% reduction in April premiums, the company said Wednesday.

waiting for my agent to confirm.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> <SCRATCHING MY HEAD>
> So, you are OK with those that pay for 6 months up front pay less than those that don't. but you are NOT OK those that don't pay for 6 months up front paying more than those that do?


 no, the people who pay 6 months up front are not be getting a discount. they pay the normal rates. People who don't pay upfront are getting charged an extra $2.50 a month.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> no, the people who pay 6 months up front are not be getting a discount. they pay the normal rates. People who don't pay upfront are getting charged an extra $2.50 a month.


You really just don't see it or get it do you?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> You really just don't see it or get it do you?


All I was saying was, these fees they are charging are getting a little ridiculous. These fees are being charged for things that were once standard business practice. I know things evolve over time but Companies are making up any reason to charge customers extra. Everyone is getting unnecessarily greedy. Next thing we know, they'll be charging a $5 fee if we pay our bill on a day that it snows or something stupid


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

In my post #4 above, I opined that I didn’t expect a refund due to annual mileage based premiums by my
insurer. Well, AAA of So Calif just notified me that I will be receiving a refund near the end of May. It will be 20% of “earned premium” for the period from March 15 to May 15. If I understand correctly, earned premium is the portion of the annual premium applied to that two month period. In my case, the annual premium for my two cars was $1006, which I’ve already paid, so two months premium would be about $167, so the refund will be approximately $33.50. Ironically, because I’m retired, my mileage hasn’t been affected by Covid19. But because AAA of So Calif operates as an inter insurance exchange, policy holders share in cost savings when claims are lower than projected. These savings are ordinarily used as a credit toward renewal premium, usually around $200 for me.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I got notification from Allstate that I am getting $29.07 for April and May, not sure where I’m going to spend it all 🤣🤣🤣 but it’s better than nothing !!!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

MissAnne said:


> I got notification from Allstate that I am getting $29.07 for April and May, not sure where I'm going to spend it all &#129315;&#129315;&#129315; but it's better than nothing !!!


At the price gas is going for, maybe you could fill your tank.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> At the price gas is going for, maybe you could fill your tank.


Gas is $2.03/gal here... that amount can fill my tank 2 times....I am not driving and working from home.... only hubby is using the car right now, each tank should last us more than 3 wks


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Esurance is in this too. They dont say how much they're giving back but they said direct deposit or a paper check will start going out on 4/24.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I got my notice from American family. They're doing $50 per car on the policy, coming via check via mail. Sounds just like the IRS. there is a website you can go to to track your payment


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I got my notice from American family. They're doing $50 per car on the policy, coming via check via mail. Sounds just like the IRS. there is a website you can go to to track your payment


Damn, wish Allstate was doing 50 bucks per car on the policy, I'd be getting $150 per month for the next two months


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> Damn, wish Allstate was doing 50 bucks per car on the policy, I'd be getting $150 per month for the next two months


Oh it's just a one-time flat $50. It's not per month but American family was rated #2 on the list of insurance companies for the best refunds. I think State Farm was #1


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> Allstate and American Family Auto Insurance companies customers:
> 
> Auto insurance companies are now offering refunds to auto insurance customers who are staying at home during this coronavirus pandemic. If you are a customer of these two insurance companies (so far), by all means, check with your local agent.


Far more magnanimous than the slimeballs over at 24 Hour Fitness who had the nerve to try and bill me my full membership three weeks after they closed and furloughed all staff (including shutting down the call center).

https://uberpeople.net/threads/nice-try-24-hour-fitness-but-i-dont-play-around.391907/


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Progressive is giving s 20% discount for April and May


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> All I was saying was, these fees they are charging are getting a little ridiculous. These fees are being charged for things that were once standard business practice. I know things evolve over time but Companies are making up any reason to charge customers extra. Everyone is getting unnecessarily greedy. Next thing we know, they'll be charging a $5 fee if we pay our bill on a day that it snows or something stupid


I rent space at Public Storage. If you pay the monthly rent by phone you have to pay a $10 "convenience fee". I asked the lady on the phone what I would get in exchange for my $10. "You get to pay your bill. Do you want to pay it or not?", she said.

"I don't see the value for money in your proposition", I replied, and declined her offer for me to pay money to pay money. That's just silly.

You're right - there does seem to be an increase in companies trying to nickel and dime everyone.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Every time they process a payment for you, they get charged a fee. So if you pay six payments worth in one payment, they will give you a break on the fees by not passing it onto you...

same with the convenience fees, it’s cheaper with one method vs another for them—so if you want the convenience then you pay...

whether it’s an outrageous amount or reasonable given that only a small subset chooses to pay that way, is debatable.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

has anyone received their rebate fro allstate yet. they just took my May payment out of my bank it was the same payment i always pay no rebate,


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> has anyone received their rebate fro allstate yet. they just took my May payment out of my bank it was the same payment i always pay no rebate,


From what I understand, your April refund will come in May and your May refund will come in June, it will come in the form of a check to your address on file with them, mine is only $29.07, Just enough to fill my tank twice in my car, then again I'm not driving my car so it'll probably last 3 to 5 months


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> From what I understand, your April refund will come in May and your May refund will come in June, it will come in the form of a check to your address on file with them, mine is only $29.07, Just enough to fill my tank twice in my car, then again I'm not driving my car so it'll probably last 3 to 5 months


Ok I'll look for in mine is the same amount


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I reduced my insurance to the state minimums a week after this started. Currently paying $58/month and getting a $10/month credit back from Esurance.

I also moved my ATT cellplan from the Elite bundle to a $15/month prepaid and have been using Google Voice via Wifi since it's free. I have my phone setup to forward all calls to Google Voice. Altogether, it reduces my costs by ~$200/month


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

State Farm is going to be refunding 25% of the premium from March 20 to May 31 and adding it as credits to the June statement or your next renewal.
https://newsroom.statefarm.com/good-neighbor-relief-frequently-asked-questions/#1


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I got my April refund in my bank account a couple nights ago. They are saying I will get another one at the end of May if my account stays active.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

i'm still waiting for AllState.


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

So today, a check came in the mail from Tennessee Farm Bureau insurance. Got a 24% rebate on 2 months of car insurance. Nice surprise, as they were not one of the ones listed as participating in this.


----------

